# My new favorite glue



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

is it a PVA or glue or maybe even CA?


----------



## BHZ (Sep 21, 2015)

PVA 
http://www.titebond.com/product/glues/d1b48beb-7d60-4ce7-b57b-6bf19351778b


----------



## cmmyakman (Feb 16, 2011)

I hadn't heard of it - thank you for the information.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I will have to give that a try.
Thank you for the review.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Same as the others, haven't heard of it and may have to give it a try…Mel


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

It is really Titebond's Trim glue that has been renamed. It has been around for a while. I have to order it from Amazon as no local dealer carries it. I have been using it for over a year now and the only complaint that I have is that it is a lot more expensive than Titebond II or III. But if you need a faster glue up, then this is your friend.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the review, I will have to try it out.


----------



## hikerdoc (Feb 21, 2015)

Is it possible to search for a specific project on Lumberjocks as in pub table. When I use the search engine on right side of page it throws me out to the search results not specific to Lumberjocks.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Dont need it!
I am slower than the slowest setting glue anyway and definately thicker than anything else on this planet.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I agree with the benefits this thicker glue can offer. I have used this glue for a while and really like it for smaller projects.


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

I may check it out but I notice it is not water proof or for exterior use so I will probably stick to Tightbond III


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I use primarily Titebond III, I have used The Titebond Quick and Thick a couple times when I didn't want the glue to run on certain glue-ups. It had the results I was hoping for. It's nice to have a small bottle of this glue on hand, in case you need a glue that doesn't run. I'll still use Titebond III as my primary glue.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Robscastle You better stay away from super glue then or you'll be gluing your fingers to your chin.

Hmmm what do I need to do next. :-[


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the glue review. : )


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

I use primarily Titebond III. For restoration projects I've been using Titebond Hide Glue. Couple months ago I bought the Titebond Quick & Thick to try it out on picture frames. Bonded nicely. Wanted to try it out before using it on tenons. Titebond III @ $24.00 per gallon is less expensive. But Quick & Thick has it's niche usage.


----------

